# Madagascar Hissing Cockroach Barely Moving



## misuowner (Feb 25, 2018)

Hello! I recently purchased a Madagascar Hissing Cockroach and it arrived two days ago and it is cold where i live right now, I live in California but these past few days has been unusually cold. She hasnt moved other than her antenna and sometimes her front pair of legs but the two back ones dont move. Im worried because i think she may have been squished during transportation. I think she is just cold and I have been warming her up but every time i see her she is in the same position as I last left her. Please help!


----------



## coniontises (Feb 25, 2018)

A photo would be welcome to facilitate detection of “squished-during-transportation”.

If you post a photo and we conclude that no injuries are visible, your roach was probably just cold-stressed.

Good luck! =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## misuowner (Feb 25, 2018)

Here she is! Also is there any way to warm her up? I have been keeping a warm bottle under her enclosure and wrapping all of it in blankets and the bottle is warm I replace it every few hours it feels warm but maybe it's not warm enough? Every bit of help is appreciated! Thank u in advance!!


----------



## coniontises (Feb 25, 2018)

The underside lacks any detectable injuries. I imagine the same is true of the upper surface, but it’s best to be safe with a photo of the back. =)

Do you have a heater of some sort for your roach tank? If so, just plop the animal in a warm spot in its cage; I’m sure it will be just as effective as a hot water bottle.

Also, try feeding some honey or sugary fruit. If it is eaten, it is a good sign. Don’t try to force the insect to feed or do other similar things, though. 

PS: I have seen many invertebrates of a diverse nature recover after becoming limp and unconscious. Sorry to inject some unpleasantries here, but I often only dare to throw away dead beetles after decay odors appear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## coniontises (Feb 25, 2018)

You may also want to visit Roachforum. Several of my friends there are quite knowledgeable on health matters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## misuowner (Feb 25, 2018)

I will definitely check out the forum! Thank u for all the help!


----------



## coniontises (Feb 25, 2018)

Always glad to be of assistance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude (Feb 28, 2018)

It is troubling that she hasn't regained any mobility since you got her, usually cold inverts warm up and start regaining more bodily functions after a day or two, (maybe longer if they were subjected to freezing temperatures). I'd suggest keeping her warm, but not hot, as if she is truly still "thawing out", keeping her really hot right away could cause more harm than good. Try keeping her in the mid 70s if possible. And as @coniontises suggested, try feeding her some soft fruits, as that may help her regain some stamina.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## coniontises (Feb 28, 2018)

Nice to see you here, @Hisserdude
Finally got onto Arachnoboards per your suggestion =)


I had a bad feeling about this roach too. There is a good chance it may be unrescuable and die, sadly. Of course, never count chickens until they pupate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Feb 28, 2018)

I have an adult female that a month or two back, had me convinced she was on her way out. I had just rehoused her and her female tankmate in with a few males. Everyone else settled in right away and were quite active. But she got lethargic, couldn't hold her weight, and wouldn't cluster with all the others near the hide. All she could usually muster was some weak movement of her antenna. 

This went on for maybe two weeks with no improvement, but also no decline. I kept checking every few days expecting to see a dead roach, but instead, looked one day to see her active, with the others, and not anywhere near as weak as she had been previously. The conditions in the enclosure hadn't changed, I had her for months prior with no issues, and no other roach had the same problem. It could have honestly been a husbandry error on my part, but I couldn't tell you what it was as no other roaches were affected and I followed their care found on here.

The moral of the story, is that roaches can sometimes recover even if it seems there's no hope. So don't give up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Feb 28, 2018)

coniontises said:


> Nice to see you here, @Hisserdude
> Finally got onto Arachnoboards per your suggestion =)
> 
> 
> I had a bad feeling about this roach too. There is a good chance it may be unrescuable and die, sadly. Of course, never count chickens until they pupate.


Same to you!  

This one does seem to be in dire straits, but I've had roaches recover from worse! (Like my _Simandoa_ for example).



PidderPeets said:


> I have an adult female that a month or two back, had me convinced she was on her way out. I had just rehoused her and her female tankmate in with a few males. Everyone else settled in right away and were quite active. But she got lethargic, couldn't hold her weight, and wouldn't cluster with all the others near the hide. All she could usually muster was some weak movement of her antenna.
> 
> This went on for maybe two weeks with no improvement, but also no decline. I kept checking every few days expecting to see a dead roach, but instead, looked one day to see her active, with the others, and not anywhere near as weak as she had been previously. The conditions in the enclosure hadn't changed, I had her for months prior with no issues, and no other roach had the same problem. It could have honestly been a husbandry error on my part, but I couldn't tell you what it was as no other roaches were affected and I followed their care found on here.
> 
> The moral of the story, is that roaches can sometimes recover even if it seems there's no hope. So don't give up


Good to know, hopefully @misuowner's hisser will revive as well!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Mar 1, 2018)

Hisserdude said:


> Same to you!
> 
> This one does seem to be in dire straits, but I've had roaches recover from worse! (Like my _Simandoa_ for example).
> 
> ...


I'm rooting for it as well. Keep us posted OP!


----------

